# Flaming Gorge fishing license? Camping?



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm a Utah resident. Can I buy the recpirocal tag here in Utah or on line? Or do I have to buy it in Wyo.? Planning a trip during Pres day weekend. Planning on going out to Buckboard and taking camper. Is access good out there to pull a camper this time of year.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You can buy a reciprocal stamp at any of the marina stores or at the Walmart in Evanston. They don't sell them online.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Dodger. Anyone else got info on camping?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most any flat spot on the Gorge is fine for camping. There are day use fees. The road to Buckboard is plowed. The road to the Confluence, the best burbot fishing on the Gorge IMHO, can be tough sometimes without a 4x4.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Have ATV, will this help in getting to good spots? Otherwise I'm restricted to F250 w/2wd, have chains and cables depending how bad it can be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually 2WD is fine, Just be careful if there's a snowstorm or during a thaw. The road to the Confluence is about 12 miles. 

There's great fishing within walking distance of the Buckboard boat ramp. You'll see all the people there.


----------

